# 195/45/15 Nexen N3000 on a 8" wide rim...do they stretch well?



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Thinking about buying these tires to replace the bald ones on my RM's, just wondering who's used them and if they stretch well. I'll be putting a 195/45/15 tire onto an 8" wide BBS RM 012. TIA


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

GO!
http://www.tyrestretch.com/


----------

